# blanton creek



## bigdave (Sep 23, 2005)

can anybody give me any info on blanton creek wma? i made the draw for dec7-10.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Sep 25, 2005)

*Blanton Creek*

I am also selected for that hunt...No help on hunting spots
as it will be my first trip....I'll be in brown-tan GMC truck
with small white camper.....Stop by and we can compare notes.......   

7mag hunter


----------



## bigdave (Sep 25, 2005)

i will be in a black f-250 with black wheels. trying to find a map do you have any ideas?


----------



## chilidawg (Oct 1, 2005)

*I'm going to this hunt as well*

My buddy and I were drawn for this particular hunt as well and we'll be in a dark green F150 with a firefighter tag. I'm trying to locate a reliable map and some inside info from a contact I have in public saftey. I'll let you guys know something as soon as I do.
Mark


----------



## syates32 (Oct 3, 2005)

How excessible are the camp sites at Blanton Creek I was wondering if I could get a motor home in pretty easy to one of the camping areas?


----------



## wolf3006 (Oct 3, 2005)

http://www.georgiaoutdoors.com/hunting/WMAmaps.asp   This place has maps but there not all that detailed.Mabe this will help .


----------



## wolf3006 (Oct 3, 2005)

syates32 said:
			
		

> How excessible are the camp sites at Blanton Creek I was wondering if I could get a motor home in pretty easy to one of the camping areas?


Its real easy to get your motor home in the camp sight it is right behind the check station also there is a camp down at lick skillet (if its open )paved roads and water, showers ,power hookups ,also  areas for tents.This is the place to be if your are going in by boat to st jonhs island. Most people who hunt this wma move around a lot stay on your stand and let them push the deer to you GOOD LUCK


----------



## syates32 (Oct 3, 2005)

thanks wolf...


----------



## Buzz (Oct 3, 2005)

I hunted the January hunt this year.   It was rough.   Out of 97 hunters 1 deer was checked in.


----------



## hosedragger (Oct 11, 2005)

Yes. it is easy to get to the camping area. Ther are alot of big bucks on this WMA. I have killed nice bucks on this property. You have got to get deep. Also , the most imoportant thing is to mark your area. I used orange flagging tape in large strips and put signs up[date,how many hunters,etc.] on the trees at my entry trails. I hunted  a spot were a big bottom met a pine ridge at the top of the bottom. I passed on does and small bucks and most of the time was rewarded. it's been about 7 years since I hunted Blanton creek. I got tired of hunters walking all over me and the final straw was when the Ranger that was over that WMA told some people were I was hunting and from that point on, I was covered up. My dad hunted my spot the following year after I quit it and shot a really nice 10 pointer and it ran down into the bottom after waiting a short period, he tracked blood to the deer and found another hunter standing over the deer claiming it. If you have anymore questions, email me at hosedragger@hotmail.com


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 11, 2005)

bigdave said:
			
		

> can anybody give me any info on blanton creek wma? i made the draw for dec7-10.


Hey Dave - You may want to pm Mac -- He took a nice buck there this weekend on the parent child hunt...


----------



## sr.corndog (Oct 16, 2005)

*Blanton creek*

Any one hunting the novenber 2/5 hunt. 
How close will this be to rut in this area. 
I was drawn will be in a white sonoma 4x4 with georgia/georgia southern tag on the front. 
Will be in a tent dutch oven cooking and a big pot of strong coffee on the fire. Welcome to stop by and taste!


----------



## Mac (Oct 17, 2005)

corndog,

you should be in the pre Rut,

I saw a couple of scrapes during the Youth hunt, but the buck I took was not showing any sign of the rut.


----------



## rolltide (Oct 18, 2005)

if ya'll want to take a look ,get a map and take a look onthe east side of christmas rd ,i was on the jan.2005 hunt and knew the friend of the guy who killed the buttonhead as i found his stand while attempting to put mine there.hardwoods meeting thick pines at the beginning , hope this helps,good luck.


----------



## chilidawg (Oct 23, 2005)

I just back from scouting the area with my hunting buddy. We saw multiple rubs and 2 good sized scrapes, but we only concentrated on the western half. Lick Skillet campground is closed and won't be available to use. The primitive camping area is up close to the check station. We did discover a jam up B-B-Q place about 15 minutes from the WMA. PM me for more details Dave.

Mark


----------



## BACK STRAP (Oct 23, 2005)

*Wma Maps*

You can call the social circle office and thay will mail you any map you need.The last time I did this the map I got in the mail was diffrent from the one on the web site.


----------



## chilidawg (Oct 24, 2005)

the map we picked up while we were there showed the hardwoods, pines and swampy areas on the map. It was very accurate except for noting some foot travel only roads. I can scan it and send it if anyone wants a copy. Just pm me with your email address.


----------



## chilidawg (Oct 24, 2005)

for those of you that asked for the map, I sent it out to your email addresses.


----------



## chilidawg (Oct 29, 2005)

Did ya'll get the maps and if so, did they help you out? Also contact me and we'll talk about meeting during the scouting day and hunt together possibly.


----------



## dawgs0215 (Nov 4, 2005)

*camp site*

there is on campsite open now it is small   the site is right pass the check in station. the roads are in good shape there are acorns all over the ground scouting went well. we are staying at the hotel at the interstate it is 6 miles away the cost is 55 dollars a night  good luck everyone seen ya'll in dec


----------

